# I've always wanted to hunt goats



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

My hunting schedule was trimmed short this year, so when October rolled around I thought I had written off 2014. Then my buddy Norm asked if I want to tag along on a day trip for a local goat tag he had drawn. I had driven past the access road a few times a week for five years, but I'd never driven up to Eklutna Lake before this year. The first trip in was awesome, but we didn't spot many goats. With all the snow, their camo was better than ours. 







[/URL][/IMG]

After a week of milder weather we gave it one final effort before the season closed. The snow had receded up the mountain and we glassed several goats with kids and dall sheep before finding a goat on his own. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

We pulled off our boots and crossed the glacial river to get closer to that little white dot. We got to 450 yards and I set up the spotter - I then told norm I'd stay there to give the Billy something to look at while he got a little closer. 







[/URL][/IMG]

I must have watched that goat for 20 minutes while norm navigated Devils Club and Alders. Eventually he lined up the shot he wanted and some guy named leupold told him the 300wm bullet traveled 203 yards to find its mark. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Man that is rugged country. After my wifes Mt Goat hunt this year... I realized I'd rather do a hunt like that myself over anything else. If I could trade off my 18 or 19 moose points today for a mt goat tag I would in a heartbeat.

Hurry up and post the harvest pictures!

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I've got eleven goat points in Utah. I might hunt them someday. Great pics and story. Can't wait for the grand finale.--------SS


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice work. I know for a fact that is not an easy hunt. I'm guessing from the first picture you were near Tulchina Falls on the East Fork trail. If so, it is one of the most rugged areas I know. Makes my knees hurt just thinking about that area. 

In addition, crossing that river is no easy feat, especially with how cold the water is. Quite a few people have drowned crossing there.

Scott, did you take ATVs or bike around the lake?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

What the heck Scott? You can't leave us hanging. I know nurses have a lot of free time grin so git writing.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

longbow said:


> What the heck Scott? You can't leave us hanging. I know nurses have a lot of free time grin so git writing.


I did in the morning, then the ambulances kept us busy in the afternoon. 
I held my phone up to the spotter while norm lined up his shot. It was the first time I've filmed the harvest of an animal. Hopefully the link works. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh man, he is soooo lucky that thing didnt roll over 1 more time. Great shot! Cool video.


-DallanC


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Mtnbeer, that's the exact spot. My friend had flown the area several times and nearly had the goats named. We saw our pilot friend fly over us on the first trip in and he later told us the goats were all in their usual places that day, but they just blended in. 
We used a side by side. I'd do it from bikes or a canoe though.

The goat we harvested wasn't a monster, but it was his first mountain hunt and my first goat hunt. Here's my obligatory hero shot.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Oh man, he is soooo lucky that thing didnt roll over 1 more time. Great shot! Cool video.
> 
> -DallanC


The irony is that it did, right after I stopped the video. My stomach turned a bit when the Billy kicked and did a free fall of +/- 50 feet, but the meat was in great shape and the horns were fine. 
We saw a nice black bear on the way out, just inside the archery only zone. Even if I had taken my bow it probably would not have come together because of the terrain, but it would have been nice to have some more bear meat.

This was my first time stream crossing with a load on my back. Fortunately the east fork was low.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's awesome Scott. Man I wish I could hunt goats.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

Chuck,
Some of the best goat hunting in the state is south of you on Kodiak. At least put in for the tags. When are you leaving Kitoi?

By the way, I'm headed to Kodiak next Tuesday for the Karluk meeting.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Mtnbeer said:


> Chuck,
> Some of the best goat hunting in the state is south of you on Kodiak. Two guys that work here drew out last year and got nice goats. I put in for the same area this year. Crossing my fingers. At least put in for the tags. When are you leaving Kitoi? I'm not sure. It was suppose to be for two years but we love it so much we might stay a few more years. I still own my house in Perry so moving back could be at a drop of a hat.
> 
> By the way, I'm headed to Kodiak next Tuesday for the Karluk meeting. Awesome! I'll see if my boss is going. His name is Drew Aro. He's a great guy. Flights into Kodiak have been turned back to Anchorage a lot lately. Good luck with the weather. Chuck.


...


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah, I've been stuck a few days in K-town before, so I fully expect it. Tina and Trent will be at the meetings for sure and probably several board members. Should be an interesting trip...


----------

